# Topics > Smart things > Smart scales >  Body Cardio, smart scales, Withings, Issy les Moulineaux, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Withings

Home page - withings.com/body-cardio

----------


## Airicist

The Body Cardio scale weighs in on your heart health

Published on Jun 10, 2016




> Withings' new smart scale tells you all about your body composition and arterial health -- and also the weather.

----------


## Airicist

The Withings Body Cardio smart scale attempts to measure heart health

Published on Jul 14, 2016




> CNET's Dan Graziano gives you a look at the new smart scale from Withings.

----------


## Airicist

Withings Body Cardio

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> Meet the world's most advanced connected scale.

----------

